# Pippin and thanks to Cynthia



## whitbywitchuk (Feb 15, 2008)

Well Pippin is a big bird now, tame, and avid computer monitor and TV watcher who likes to roost on the lampshade. Unfortunately our accommodation is not suitable for him so thanks to Cynthia who found a lovely gentleman to take him he will be going soon. We will miss him lots. We would have taken him down sooner but I have been in hospital and I am quite ill waiting for a scan, however as soon as possible our Pip will be gone. He is fighting with my son's glove at the moment making a lovely throaty noise and puffing out his neck, how grown up is that? Great.
Thanks to all on this forum he wouldn't have made it without your help.

luv Dawnx


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry that you're ill Dawn. You did a wonderful job raising Pippin! I hope that he will be very happy with Derek.

Take care of yourself

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Dawn, I'm very sorry to read you are ill and I hoe you will soon be well. I'm sorry, too, that you have to give Pippin away but it sounds like he will be going to a good home. Please stay and touch and let us know how you are.


----------

